# Rsd Lite Fails At First File In Fxz



## Gatorman3385 (Oct 10, 2011)

Coming from the OG Droid, the Bionic is a dream. However, I cannot get RSD Lite to flash. (It used to work great.) I have tried all new downloads, as well as different USB ports. Nothing seems to work. Dhacker's restore method runs with no errors, and the phone looks to be fully restored. I noticed that Zumocast is not installed, and now Bionic Bootstrap will not boot into CWR. It stalls at the boot logo, until battery pull. Then boots fully, skipping CWR. Safeboot is the only way I can get into CWR.

In addition, I receive a "Status 7" error when trying to flash updates in stock recovery. (It used to work great.)

Any help is welcome.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Gatorman3385 said:


> Coming from the OG Droid, the Bionic is a dream. However, I cannot get RSD Lite to flash. (It used to work great.) I have tried all new downloads, as well as different USB ports. Nothing seems to work. Dhacker's restore method runs with no errors, and the phone looks to be fully restored. I noticed that Zumocast is not installed, and now Bionic Bootstrap will not boot into CWR. It stalls at the boot logo, until battery pull. Then boots fully, skipping CWR. Safeboot is the only way I can get into CWR.
> 
> In addition, I receive a "Status 7" error when trying to flash updates in stock recovery. (It used to work great.)
> 
> Any help is welcome.


Try the steps here >> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8562-easily-upgrade-to-57893-keep-root-and-webtop/page__view__findpost__p__241026

Dhacker's tool is awesome, but it only does a minimal restore of the system. If you have flashed any of the leaked OTAs you cannot use the full fxz file to restore anymore. You have to pick and choose which image files you need and restore them thru fastboot. As for bootstrap not wanting to boot into recovery, are you sure you flashed the bootstrap after installing the apk. Also, make sure you uninstall safestrap recovery (not just the apk) before you install bootstrap.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

I posted a comment in here what happened ?


----------



## cbalde04 (Oct 12, 2011)

Make sure you are using the motorola USB cord, not any other cord. I had to go back to stock and it would get stuck in bootloop, or fail at various steps each time. You have to use the Motorola brand USB cord and the number one USB port on your computer.


----------



## Gatorman3385 (Oct 10, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> Try the steps here >> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__241026
> 
> Dhacker's tool is awesome, but it only does a minimal restore of the system. If you have flashed any of the leaked OTAs you cannot use the full fxz file to restore anymore. You have to pick and choose which image files you need and restore them thru fastboot. As for bootstrap not wanting to boot into recovery, are you sure you flashed the bootstrap after installing the apk. Also, make sure you uninstall safestrap recovery (not just the apk) before you install bootstrap.


Thank you G8orDroid. This got me to a point where I could flash the OTA. Using Dhacker's methond got me to 5.886 rooted, and Bootstrap booted into CWR!!! I believe my problem started when I flashed a .zip file, using Safeboot, intended for a Droid 3. Flashing the preinstall.img file in fastboot was the key.

Thanks to Tweakmydevice, DroidmodderX, p3Droid, dhacker, droidth3ory, Hashcode, and G8orDroid for their help and patience. With out them, and others like them, I would be lost.


----------

